# Frogs and croaking



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

I am interested in getting something like a Pixie Frog (also called an african bull frog??) or one of the horned frogs. Basically something big, chunky and terrestrial.

Im worried about the croaking however as this is something that would likely be kept in my bedroom.

Do only the males croak by any chance? Or is it something both species do?


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

bump!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

It is usually the males that call for any duration but thats one of the the main attractions for me.

Frogs are designed to call over great distances so if you keep decide to keep a Pixie frog in the bedroom and it turns out to be a male be prepared for some sleep deprivation :? 

For me its not so much how loud but how long. My Whites calls are quite loud but in fairly short bursts.

On the other hand the Milk frogs are loud too but they can go on all night. 

My horned frog is in the bedroom but he/she rarely calls so thats fine.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

It is generally only males that call, but it does not mean that you will be hearing them calling all night. 

I have had male frogs that will be silent for days then one night a few croaks then nothing again so dont be concerned that because its male it will call all night every night.

There is more chance of you being kept awake all night by an uneaten or escaped cricket than your frogs


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess I've mainly kept tree frogs which seem to call fairly constantly. My male milk frog can be heard all around the the flat so I wouldnt want to experiment with an African Bullfrog in the bedroom


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

my entire collection of frogs over the years has been all tree frogs, except for an asian horned frog, fire bellied toad and some common frogs. The calling does go through phases of being constant but i find it never lasts for ages and only ocasionaly has it gone on all night. Like i said above i have had times when for days (and nights) i have herd nothing then all of a sudden the chorus starts. Certain times of the year i find seem to be worse than others, as i find certain species to be worse for calling than others.

I appologise if my first post was a little misleading. frogs will call through out the year, all i was stating is that in my experience (over 4 years) i have not found ALL the species i have kept to be frequent callers.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the milk frogs must be an exception. They are very aquatic for tree frogs. They go down to the water at dusk and start calling. They have the vocal inflations at the sides of the neck like say a marsh frog which helps keep them buoyant and they can pump out quite a noise until dawn. There is a ringleader which starts them off - this also means the Whites call more often in response. I love it but they did have to shift from the bedroom.
I agree I have had more sleepless nights from crickets I can get quite fanatical hunting down escapees :bash:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i wont even go into cricket stories thay have caused me hell!!!!

i think its like with every thing there are exceptions and like i said some seem to be worse that others.

I am a big fam of amazonian milk frogs, just have never managed to source any out. were did you get yours from? would love to see some pics....... please


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Thread Hijack :smile:

Here y'are, these arent recent and the Blackberry is a bit arratic for close ups.
Star of the show Ern after a bellow (named by OH at the time after a Benny Hill song) 








I bought him from Charlton Reptiles January '08










I got another three from a chap who brought them back from Hamm. We did a handover at the Elephant and Castle (a stallholder took a great interest in the sprigs of leaf in the box and was surprised to see the frogs :smile: ) 









They have all turned out males so if anyone has a female going spare...........


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL yeah sorry for the high jack, will leave you to get back to your topic.

Lovely looking frogs are on my list of what i want, along with about 15 other species lol

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The only concern I have with frogs is that they'll keep my flatmates up, so not sure about an african bullfrg.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

No problem, I guess it was sort of relevent to jack_rep's original topic :smile:

They are great frogs and easily compete with Whites in terms of entertainment value.

Last word they did have some baby milk frogs at Maidstone last year so that might be the case at next weeks show Sunday 19th


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

dartfrog.co.uk have some.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> I am a big fam of amazonian milk frogs, just have never managed to source any out.


Just noticed some captive bred 09 available on CPR website : victory:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Amazon milk frogs are adorable they are definately on my wish list  I watched a video on youtube of them hunting crickets and they seem to behave exactly like white's! 

I have my white's in my bedroom, the tank in next to my bed lol may have to move them in several months when they start croaking!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Mbar said:


> Just noticed some captive bred 09 available on CPR website : victory:


what is CPR? link please:mf_dribble:



Mbar said:


> Last word they did have some baby milk frogs at Maidstone last year so that might be the case at next weeks show Sunday 19th


what and were is this show....


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Its Crystal Palace Reptiles

AOL Search

The Reptile Show is in the Market Hall, Lockmeadow Market Maidstone.

There are topics and info in the shows/events section of the herp chat forum


----------

